# Where in the Fuengirola Area Can I Find....



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

1. A full car valet, or manual car wash?

2. Drop-off / Pick-up laundry service, or ironing service?

3. House cleaning service (2hr, once a week)

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wibs said:


> 1. A full car valet, or manual car wash?
> 
> 2. Drop-off / Pick-up laundry service, or ironing service?
> 
> ...



I have a friend who lives in the area - in fact I have several and have asked them if they know of anyone - or are interested themselves.

Jo xxx


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Wibs said:


> 1. A full car valet, or manual car wash?
> 
> 2. Drop-off / Pick-up laundry service, or ironing service?
> 
> ...


To answer my own questions in case it helps others:

1. There is a full car valet, inside and out, cleaning service in the underground car park of Miramar, cost was 23 euros. Car now looks brand new.

2. There is also an laundry/ironing service in the Miramar, ground floor.

3. jojo put me in touch with a lady who does cleaning, and we will discuss when she returns from a trip to the UK.

Wibs


----------

